# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  AJC's Frogroom: ARCs Green Pathways scheme

## Frog News

*AJC's Frogroom (UK) November 20th, 2009 04:06 AM: ARCs Green Pathways scheme*

 Amphibian and Reptile Conservation is looking for new partners to join an educational initiative made possible with BBC Children in Need funding.
ARCs Green Pathways scheme works with a range of young people on conservation projects that benefit amphibians and reptiles in urban areas.
The scheme introduces young people most of whom have no previous interest in the natural world  to amphibian and reptile conservation; offering skills, training and qualifications.
One output from the scheme has been a frog-friendly allotment which has become a demonstration site to encourage other allotment-holders to embrace amphibians and reptiles as a natural form of pest control.
Young people involved monitor the ponds progress and take part in pond dipping activities, checking up on the ponds inhabitants before each session.
To date, the Green Pathways Scheme has reached over 700 people within the Peterborough area  involving 19 partner schools and community groups.
After one year feedback has been positive:
[This is a] fabulous idea for building self-esteem, self-confidence and providing opportunities to learn valuable life skills, underlined one teacher from a participating Peterborough school.
The scheme has been a great opportunity to allow young people to become actively involved in and enthused by wildlife projects they would not normally have access to, said Natalie Giles, Conservation Youth Worker.
Now Amphibian and Reptile Conservation is looking to bring Green Pathways to specified London boroughs:
Due to the success of the project here in Peterborough, we are looking to expand its delivery into the London boroughs of Camden, Tower Hamlets and Hackney. said Natalie.
We would be really interested to hear from other organisations, specifically volunteer groups and schools, that have groups of young people that might appreciate opportunities for outdoor learning.
To find out more about the Green Pathways Scheme or if you would like to be involved in its delivery in London please contact Natalie on 01733 425828 or natalie.giles@arc-trust.org[IMG]http...t.blogspot.com[/IMG]


*Full Blog Article:* http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/frogr...ys-scheme.html

----------

